
Bitcoin: Most fiat money in the world is Mickey Mouse money - gizi
https://bitcoinrevolt.wordpress.com/2015/10/25/bitcoin-most-fiat-money-in-the-world-is-mickey-mouse-money
======
phantom_oracle
Interesting article, but mostly self-serving and not really aware of how the
fiat-system really works.

Systemic collapse of the dollar will destroy real economies.

Every stock market will be in a state of flux, as the base-value of
risks/rewards are derived against the US 10-year bond.

What is the point of keeping bitcoins when the system that allows it to
function could collapse?

Do you think servers will keep running in the real world when there is no
dollar or other fiat currency that normal people use?

At that level of uncertainty, you are better off with gold stored remotely.

~~~
gizi
Systemic collapse of the dollar would be entirely unprecedented. I have no
clue as to what the effect would be on the real economy. It will probably not
look nice. I somehow suspect, however, that the internet will not go down.

